# Alternative to Strava?



## RideVT (Aug 24, 2018)

I've enjoyed using Strava for a few years, and just paid for a subscription two weeks ago as I'm getting more serious about tracking my training progress. Since the recent update, it's been barely usable on my ios devices; the loading times remind me of 1995 dial-up speeds and I can't stand using it.

I don't care about competing for QOMs or against other people, but would like to map my rides and track my times on segments to see my speed and strength over the course of a riding season. 

Is there anything comparable that people have found to be reliable, with a reasonably friendly interface?

Thanks.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Garmin used to have segments. I think they removed that feature because they couldn't compete with Strava.

As far as I know Strava is the only one with segments that you can make for yourself or keep track of your times on public segments.

I'm not a programmer so don't want to criticize them to much but anytime they make a change it seems to be riddled with bugs or miscellaneous issues. I'm sure they'll sort them out. It's been running smooth on my android device.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I’m here to b¡tch, Strava is unusable today, hope they get this crap fixed.


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

I think Strava does a good job with the segments the ability to create your own segment and track efforts. You can see all your efforts on segments using my results on the all time drop down. I think it is hard to beat what it does. The phone app was problematic for me. I use a Garmin device and upload. Some times if there are too many workouts on your Garmin unit upload speed is slow. Deleting old workouts can improve upload speed. I would also point out a cadence and heart rate meter are useful metrics. It gives you the ability for real time data for gearing with your cadence speed and heart rate. Veloviewer is a good add on to Strava for looking a cumulative data


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

RideVT said:


> Since the recent update, it's been barely usable on my ios devices; the loading times remind me of 1995 dial-up speeds and I can't stand using it.


I think you are experiencing an issue. Most of the guys that I ride with are IOS devices and seem to have no issues, including my wife.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

Ridewithgps IMO is a far better app then Strava, started using it last summer and have not used Strava since.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ How is Ridewithgps better? What are the predominate differences?


----------



## k3nnyd (Jun 10, 2009)

Garmin Connect still has segments but people just aren't adding much and only a few pop up that are straight copied from Strava. Anyhow, if I click on any of my outdoor rides in Connect, the very first screen has a "View Segments" button. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RideVT (Aug 24, 2018)

Cleared2land said:


> I think you are experiencing an issue. Most of the guys that I ride with are IOS devices and seem to have no issues, including my wife.


Strava's CEO makes well over half a million a year; there shouldn't be any issues. Test your upgrades before you inflict them on your users.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

if you are using a Garmin then Garmin connect still has segments...you just have to tell garmin not to use Strava segments (its use either strava or garmin segments toggle)...the problem with garmin segments is they are a) harder to set up (slightly), b) once you have crossed one, neigh on impossible to get any meaning full info out of it! (almost nobody uses them, you have to actually manually "update and match" any new segments created and then its leaderboard thing is ... wacky.

but they are there.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

RideVT said:


> Strava's CEO makes well over half a million a year; there shouldn't be any issues.


What is your correlation between these two? Every segment of industry has issues.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Trailforks tracks your rides and segments. You can record a ride in the app and see a map and segments. It has strava like leaderboard, but seeing your own efforts on a segment is almost impractical. Pretty odd because they have the data. Trailforks user interface now does not support its features well. Too much junk on the page and missing easy access to the important stuff.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ How is Ridewithgps better? What are the predominate differences?


I'm not sure what all Strava has now, but Ridewithgps has routing tools in the free version for creating your own routes and with the paid subscription you can download routes and get voice navigation. What I don't like about rwg is unless you pay for the much more expensive subscription, you can't clip rides, so if you forget to finish your ride until you've driven home, you're stuck with it. You can also sync it to Strava so when you record in rwg, it automatically uploads to your Strava account (though I have to go in and change my bike unless it is the one set to default). But rwg does not have segments.

And this is what I got today on what was probably about a 12 mile ride:


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I know somebody who has recorded with Cycle meter.
I do not know what features it has but you also didn't indicate if you care about features aside from tracking your ride.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

chazpat said:


> I'm not sure what all Strava has now, but Ridewithgps has routing tools in the free version for creating your own routes and with the paid subscription you can download routes and get voice navigation. What I don't like about rwg is unless you pay for the much more expensive subscription, you can't clip rides, so if you forget to finish your ride until you've driven home, you're stuck with it. You can also sync it to Strava so when you record in rwg, it automatically uploads to your Strava account (though I have to go in and change my bike unless it is the one set to default). But rwg does not have segments.
> 
> And this is what I got today on what was probably about a 12 mile ride:
> 
> ...


ridewithgps has segments and you can crop or edit your rides in the free version.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I use Strava but only after the ride.
It's not installed on my phone at all.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah the same...OK well no, I do have it installed so I can use it if away from home or what not...but I think the app itself is not very good (and I have had the paid version since 2012). On PC it's fine but app is for emergencies (for me anyway)


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

mik_git said:


> if you are using a Garmin then Garmin connect still has segments...you just have to tell garmin not to use Strava segments (its use either strava or garmin segments toggle)...the problem with garmin segments is they are a) harder to set up (slightly), b) once you have crossed one, neigh on impossible to get any meaning full info out of it! (almost nobody uses them, you have to actually manually "update and match" any new segments created and then its leaderboard thing is ... wacky.
> 
> but they are there.


Not exactly sure what the issue is here. I set up Garmin segments for my own use, whenever I cross one it notifies me when I download the activity onto my computer, and I can select who I want see on the leaderboard. Myself, or everyone else who has happened to cross my segment. Works for me. I can also upload fit files from other, non Garmin devices to Garmin connect, it accepts & displays them quite happily. I don't really have any complaints with it to be honest.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Arm&Hammer said:


> ridewithgps has segments and you can crop or edit your rides in the free version.


According to the website, you have to have the Premium version to crop:










And how do you get to segments? Looks like they are only available on routes you create (?) but I looked at a route I made and I still don't see anyway to get to segments.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

I have edited my rides on a PC and do not have premium.
The segments is under the more tab.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Strava is a form of social media, just like FaceBook or MTBR is. It just does what it does differently.

If you are interested in just getting data and not the "social" commentary, kudos, segment ratings, etc, just use a cycling computer, something like a Garmin, HRM, and appropriate bikes to do the work on. It has all the data you need for train _if you know how to use it_. Probably good to get some coaching on developing your abilities too. There are a few people here on MTBR that know what they are talking about, but most don't. I am just learning and I have a lot to learn! Haha!


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> Strava is a form of social media, just like FaceBook or MTBR is. It just does what it does differently.
> 
> If you are interested in just getting data and not the "social" commentary, kudos, segment ratings, etc, just use a cycling computer, something like a Garmin, HRM, and appropriate bikes to do the work on. It has all the data you need for train _if you know how to use it_. Probably good to get some coaching on developing your abilities too. There are a few people here on MTBR that know what they are talking about, but most don't. I am just learning and I have a lot to learn! Haha!


Strava segments do have a lot of personal value if you know how to pick it apart. You can compare your own times especially with the flyby map to see if pacing a little slower on a specific climb actually ends up helping you get to the top quicker.

For downhill runs you can pick apart lines and see which runs ends up being quicker. The flyby function comparing yourself to other riders/racers is great for this. I know comparing myself to the fastest local enduro racers that I'm as fast as they are in chunky, fast, straighter sections of trails. I lose a bit in sections with tight corners and I get destroyed where fitness comes into play.

There's some limitations with the accuracy of GPS but it's still useful enough.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I've used the Abvio apps (all the same, I think Apple only) for a long time liking the option to keep your data private or upload to other services plus the way many sports are handled. With Apple Watch it uses watch and phone. If you want cellular watch only or watch only, the app will import those rides.

Ride With GPS mentioned here can be nice but I don't use it to record rides.

As a trail steward and former ski area director I can dislike Strava and similar not so much for the product but for the Stravassholes. The sport is very popular these days and people going for records or speed on trails are a common complaint. Classic a few spoiling things for many.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Fajita Dave said:


> Strava segments do have a lot of personal value if you know how to pick it apart. You can compare your own times especially with the flyby map to see if pacing a little slower on a specific climb actually ends up helping you get to the top quicker.
> 
> For downhill runs you can pick apart lines and see which runs ends up being quicker. The flyby function comparing yourself to other riders/racers is great for this. I know comparing myself to the fastest local enduro racers that I'm as fast as they are in chunky, fast, straighter sections of trails. I lose a bit in sections with tight corners and I get destroyed where fitness comes into play.
> 
> There's some limitations with the accuracy of GPS but it's still useful enough.


The flyby function is interesting. But we have to remember the trail conditions and atmospheric states are always different and so it might always be an accurate comparison--especially after a year.

I find my best times are generally when I don't feel like I am very fast. I guess its that ever-elusive state called "flow."

Anyway, I have my Garmin setup so I can see my speed, HR, and zone so I can quickly see my current status. That is meaningful for me while climbing. I don't look at that stuff when I am riding down. haha! That would be silly!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

bitflogger said:


> As a trail steward and former ski area director I can dislike Strava and similar not so much for the product but for the Stravassholes. The sport is very popular these days and people going for records or speed on trails are a common complaint. Classic a few spoiling things for many.


People always mistake Strava for racing. Pity. Racing is great. Strava is a tool, unfortunately often used by "tools."


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

speedygz said:


> Not exactly sure what the issue is here. I set up Garmin segments for my own use, whenever I cross one it notifies me when I download the activity onto my computer, and I can select who I want see on the leaderboard. Myself, or everyone else who has happened to cross my segment. Works for me. I can also upload fit files from other, non Garmin devices to Garmin connect, it accepts & displays them quite happily. I don't really have any complaints with it to be honest.


Dunno, i find it works nowhere near as good as strava...it still works... but I have found that I can go for a ride with someone, that I know they rode the same segment, and they wont appear on the leaderboad...even though I can see their actgivity in connect. Or in my actual activity it will show placings for some and not others...or not show up at all, even though I know I was on the segment because I made it. Also it wont resize the wndows on the laptop, so its hard to read.
Basically nowhere near as good as strava's implementation. Not saying people shouldnt use it, I do use it, just saying lower expectations after using strava. I mean they tried, but noone really used it, so they jumped into strava integration and stopped dev work on it (but didnt bin it, which is good).


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

beastmaster said:


> People always mistake Strava for racing. Pity. Racing is great. Strava is a tool, unfortunately often used by "tools."


No, I was explicit in my post - Strava and similar, plus the going too fast for circumstances behavior that has been a growing problem but I think you get it.

It seemed worth pointing out and I hope people will be considerate. The problem is one that gets to land managers who would otherwise not have any rules changes and policing on their minds. It stinks for trail stewards who are usually volunteers and didn't sign up for handling poor behavior.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

bitflogger said:


> No, I was explicit in my post - Strava and similar, plus the going too fast for circumstances behavior that has been a growing problem but I think you get it.
> 
> It seemed worth pointing out and I hope people will be considerate. The problem is one that gets to land managers who would otherwise not have any rules changes and policing on their minds. It stinks for trail stewards who are usually volunteers and didn't sign up for handling poor behavior.


I completely understand where you are coming from! My comment that "racing is great" is that closed-course, sanctioned event, is racing. All other stuff isn't racing. Races take place on a closed course, meaning not open to the public while the event is taking place. All racers ride the exact same course, on the same day, normally at the same time (Cross Country) but sometimes, depending on the discipline, the riders go sequentially, as in Downhill or Enduro. We compete with limitations. Strava has none of these factors and therefore cannot claim to be "racing."


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> What is your correlation between these two? Every segment of industry has issues.


The Strava leadership does seem to have a very high douche factor. Totally non-responsive to (paying) customer input and a rate of innovation that seems to be less than zero. So many easy ways to improve Strava with very little development effort, but Strava could care less.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bitflogger said:


> No, I was explicit in my post - Strava and similar, plus the going too fast for circumstances behavior that has been a growing problem but I think you get it.
> 
> It seemed worth pointing out and I hope people will be considerate. The problem is one that gets to land managers who would otherwise not have any rules changes and policing on their minds. It stinks for trail stewards who are usually volunteers and didn't sign up for handling poor behavior.





beastmaster said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from! My comment that "racing is great" is that closed-course, sanctioned event, racing is racing. All other stuff isn't racing. Races take place on a closed course, meaning not open to the public while the event is taking place. All racers ride the exact same course, on the same day, normally at the same time (Cross Country) but sometimes, depending on the discipline, the riders go sequentially, as in Downhill or Enduro. We compete with limitations. Strava has none of these factors and therefore cannot claim to be "racing."


Strava certainly doesn't help matters by making the "main" function of segments/leaderboards to be comparing yourself to others. Maybe they lessened it a little bit when they made anything outside the top 10 on leaderboards require a Premium subscription. But not by enough, IMO. I've primarily used the segments/leaderboards to compare my own efforts. Using public segments for that requires altogether too many clicks to get to the chart that shows you comparisons of your own previous efforts. I think a better de-emphasis on "Strava racing" would be to show your own efforts as the primary screen, with the other parts of segments being beneath that in site organization. Focus on personal development more than competition with randos on the internet.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

$trava and RWGPS drive me insane. Both mobile apps are horrid.

$trava's web site has always been a non intuitive mess whereas RWGPS had a great site and then proceeded to turn it and the mobile app into rubbish.

I use Cyclemeter to track my rides on my phone and post them automagically on $trava so my friends can see where I've ridden. Do not an never have cared about tropies, KOMs and the like.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

RideVT said:


> I don't care about competing for QOMs or against other people, but would like to map my rides and track my times on segments to see my speed and strength over the course of a riding season.
> 
> Is there anything comparable that people have found to be reliable, with a reasonably friendly interface?


I left Strava about a year ago when they switched to the pay model for access to certain information like live segments. I fed Strava data with a Garmin Fenix watch and Edge 530.

While I have my gripes about Garmin's interface and ways of doing things, once you get a handle on it, it becomes easier.

Now, I use Garmin Connect to track my progress on segments or courses of my creation or those created by others. I find it especially valuable when "riding a course". I can grab a .gpx of .fit file from someone who has done a trail or race course. In Garmin connect, I can set the pace I would like to attempt or race against the information in the .fit file. Once I have rode the course, I can race against that recording of my actual performance the next time I'm on the trail. Seeing my performance in real time on the screen is a huge motivator for me. If I'm having a slow day and I see myself falling behind my past ride, I push harder. I don't care how fast the KOM did it, I only care that I'm progressing against myself. Using this feature of the 530 improved my speed by nearly 20% in one season. Prior to using the 530, I would think I was pushing hard only to find that I wasn't really. I customized my screen so when I fall off pace, it is highlighted with a big red bar. When I'm beating the pace, it's a big green bar. That makes things a lot easier to see and provides the only cue I need compared to Garmin's cheesy "virtual partner" screen with a graphic of a bicycle that is hard to read. The real magic of courses is that time is relative to your location on the course, not the overall clock. So, if you are riding up a big hill at the start of the ride, your pace is based on how you did in that area of the ride, not the overall clock.

I think all this post Strava use of the Garmin has improved my riding. Back when Stava segments would pop up on my 530, I would be tempted to push hard segment by segment on many segments. That's not a good way to improve overall course times and just cooks you on a ride.

I really like the map and nav features when riding new to me trails. Having turn cues right on the handlebar sure beats my old, pull the phone or map out of my pocket method. Many of the places I have explored have accurate trail names right on the map too, which is great. Lots of that information flows in from Trailforks, which was included on the device.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

RickBullottaPA said:


> The Strava leadership does seem to have a very high douche factor. Totally non-responsive to (paying) customer input and a rate of innovation that seems to be less than zero. So many easy ways to improve Strava with very little development effort, but Strava could care less.


I like Strava but I've been on the verge of dropping my subscription for a pretty long time because of this. I was hopeful with the recent change to more paid memberships but they haven't delivered much at all to show for it.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

@RideVT

I found my old post about my Felix & Edge use that you might find interesting.
I couldn't remember the name of the pacing model Garmin uses, it's "dynamic speed/pace", which is described more in this post...









NOOB - using Garmin watch "race an activity&quot...


NOOB - using Garmin watch "race an activity" function - best display for data How are you using your Garmin watch to push for faster times when racing against your previous rides or a course you have downloaded? I've been using a Garmin Fenix 5x for 6 months and have been using it to improve...




www.mtbr.com





I really found this to be super useful compared to racing the clock.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

mik_git said:


> Dunno, i find it works nowhere near as good as strava...it still works... but I have found that I can go for a ride with someone, that I know they rode the same segment, and they wont appear on the leaderboad...even though I can see their actgivity in connect. Or in my actual activity it will show placings for some and not others...or not show up at all, even though I know I was on the segment because I made it. Also it wont resize the wndows on the laptop, so its hard to read.
> Basically nowhere near as good as strava's implementation. Not saying people shouldnt use it, I do use it, just saying lower expectations after using strava. I mean they tried, but noone really used it, so they jumped into strava integration and stopped dev work on it (but didnt bin it, which is good).


Ummmm, they're still working on the app, and updating it quite regularly. 
I think if you checked back in a few hours, or next day, you'd see the changes and additions to the leaderboard. I get a message saying that it might take a few hours to update all the leaderboard positions when I upload my activities. I can't say for sure if everyone else appears on the leaderboard, as I don't care -I only use it for personal interest, and don't recall ever riding a segment with someone else that actually uses it. I did get into a little bit of a battle with another, unknown rider at one point on one particular segment I created, I only know this because they actually messaged me asking me if I got a puncture every time I rode it 😅
Not sure what's going on with your laptop -connect displays perfectly fine on both my NUC, and cheapo Chromebook. I can upload activities to the Chromebook as well, with zero issues.
For sure it's not the greatest program out there, but I don't have to pay subscription fees, displays more data than I'll ever want, need or use, and being Garmin, the world would have to go horribly awry for my data to disappear. And at that point, 8 year old bicycle rides would be the least of my concerns 😁


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

speedygz said:


> , and being Garmin, the world would have to go horribly awry for my data to disappear. And at that point, 8 year old bicycle rides would be the least of my concerns ?


Guess you didn't suffer from Garmin's ransomware attack of 2020
That being said, their system seems more reliable than Strava.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Bingo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I like strava and didn't even notice that they made changes to their app. Works fine for me.

Also I think strava can be legitimate racing and in some ways it's better than the "real" thing. Paying $100 entry fee and driving half a day to get to an event can be a real drag but I can race my former self wherever and whenever I please. Pr's and the occasional cup can be just as satisfying to me as standing on a podium.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

mtbfree said:


> Agreed. Best Strava alternative is no Strava or whatever app, just turned off phone for emergency purpose.
> Leave electronic devices to roadies, thats where is gets boring real fast and roadies must entertain themselves with zillion apps, monitors sensors etc... MTB is more interesting, so no need for that


Yeah, I just use a little Garmin forerunner 35 watch that I can't really see when riding. Have a look when I get home & it automagically uploads to the interwebz. I don't mind seeing where I've been, how far etc, & the max speed I've hit pedaling manically down some of the hills


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> I like strava and didn't even notice that they made changes to their app. Works fine for me.
> 
> Also I think strava can be legitimate racing and in some ways it's better than the "real" thing. Paying $100 entry fee and driving half a day to get to an event can be a real drag but I can race my former self wherever and whenever I please. Pr's and the occasional cup can be just as satisfying to me as standing on a podium.


We did have an enduro race based on Strava last year due to Covid. Ride the course exactly as it was planned, upload your ride file to the race director and he sorted out the stage times. Had something like two weeks to spread people out and no groups were permitted.


----------



## RideVT (Aug 24, 2018)

mtbfree said:


> Agreed. Best Strava alternative is no Strava or whatever app, just turned off phone for emergency purpose.
> Leave electronic devices to roadies, thats where is gets boring real fast and roadies must entertain themselves with zillion apps, monitors sensors etc... MTB is more interesting, so no need for that


This is a silly oversimplification. My phone doesn't come out during rides, but _am _working hard to improve my mtb fitness. An app that can show me what I've done over time and where I have improved/stagnated is very helpful. I live and ride on a very steep mountain with aerobically challenging trails; every climb feels hard. It's nice to have some objective data showing me that I'm getting stronger and faster; it motivates me to keep working hard and is fun to view. How I enjoy my rides is my business; I'm no fan of outdoor-recreation purity tests .


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm years happy with Cyclemeter that also does other sports and divides types of MTB riding. Now there's Android version. It can keep your data private or share to other services. It works well with Apple Watch too.


----------



## RideVT (Aug 24, 2018)

mtbfree said:


> As soon as you ask on public forum for opinions its not just your business anymore and you must be prepared even for opinions you won't like
> You do realize that you improve fitness by riding and not by looking data later? If it makes you happy - carry on. Just don't forget to ride  - all i want is to present you an opinion that you can improve fitness and enjoy MTB even without apps, gadgets, heart monitors etc. To add to that - MTB existed even before this app/gadget/monitoring time and riders were still fit and happy...


While expressing disdain for the way others enjoy mountain biking may be pleasing to you, attacking fitness apps on a thread discussing the merits of various fitness apps is the behavior of a troll. If you don't have information about possible alternatives to Strava, then your participation here is irrelevant and unwelcome.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtbfree said:


> As soon as you ask on public forum for opinions its not just your business anymore and you must be prepared even for opinions you won't like
> You do realize that you improve fitness by riding and not by looking data later? If it makes you happy - carry on. Just don't forget to ride  - all i want is to present you an opinion that you can improve fitness and enjoy MTB even without apps, gadgets, heart monitors etc. To add to that - MTB existed even before this app/gadget/monitoring time and riders were still fit and happy...


Maybe the GPS forum isn't the place for you?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

For anyone who's paid much attention to my participation in this section of the forum knows by now that I prefer dedicated computers. I have my phone on me, and I'll use it as a tool sometimes (mostly for taking pictures, but also nav purposes when I can't track down a decent paper map), but it tends to stay tucked away.

I like that a dedicated computer has a small form factor, lives on the bars without getting in the way, and I can set it up with all sorts of fitness notifications as I need for my purposes.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

there are a couple "other" apps if you want something that isn't strava, but can be used to track your ride and data.
- Runtastic MTB Pro - OOPS just announced its fading out and no longer will work/be supporte, was a decent way to track rides/data without the strava comparisons/social aspect
-Cyclemeter - free app or $10/yr (and gets you a lot of features)... gonna try this one for a couple of rides.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

I've tried a couple of the apps, but always go back to a simple Cateye computer I've moved across a few bikes. $30 one time cost, no ads, no paid subscription. Tells me everything I need to know. The barometer of my fitness is the time it takes to climb particular hills or to the top of certain peaks. Other than that, my experience is you can analyze too much and take the fun out of it.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Other than that, my experience is you can analyze too much and take the fun out of it.


In my experience the analysis adds to the fun.

Sent from my SM-A125F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

NordieBoy said:


> In my experience the analysis adds to the fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125F using Tapatalk


you gotta admit, though, that it takes a "special" person to find enjoyment out of recording data and then charting it in order to better understand it.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Harold said:


> you gotta admit, though, that it takes a "special" person to find enjoyment out of recording data and then charting it in order to better understand it.


I'm one of those people and I doubt Strava would have succeeded if that's all there was to it. I don't think it would have survived on one aspect alone. It's the social media, activity recording, public segments and data crunching all together that's appealing.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Been recording HR since 1993 and GPS tracks since 2001.

I look at my "old" Garmin 935 watch on my arm and it still boggles my mind how it can do all it does.

Sent from my SM-A125F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

After trying about a half dozen candidates I settled on Adidas Runtastic. It's not wonderful but it's not bad. All I really use is for a log to keep up with mileage for the month and year and to look over the past few weeks to see if my avg pace, etc match with how I've been feeling at the time.

Like others I dropped Strava when they used a stick by put free features behind a paywall when they should have used a carrot by adding new pay-only features that people "couldn't live without". Even before I dropped them I started noticing breaks in the track of my rides so I couldn't count on it being a complete record of time/distance.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

TheBaldBlur said:


> I dropped them I started noticing breaks in the track of my rides so I couldn't count on it being a complete record of time/distance.


What were you using as a GPS device to support the data that was being fed to Strava?


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> What were you using as a GPS device to support the data that was being fed to Strava?


cell phone, and the same one BTW that has not exhibited the same behavior with other tracking apps


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, you prolly know where I was going with this one. Thinking the problem could be with the GPS device and not Strava.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Just my 2 cents. I use a Garmin with Strava and the integration has been good. The uploads happen automatically. The big advantage for me of using Strava for tracking rides over the Garmin app is the ability to see how I am performing on my rides. I like to compare the longer climbs over a period of time to see if I am climbing better or worse. It also gives me a rough metric of my overall performance compared to others. I take a look at the top times for my weight and age, with my goal to be doing my climbs in the range of the top time plus 50%. So if the top times are 10 minutes, I am aiming for 15 minutes. While this seems slow, 1) I am not doing all out race climbs, and 2) I am not looking to get any KOM, I am using it as a judgment of decent physical condition and hitting personal goals.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ That is pretty the same that I use Strava for. Well said.


----------

